# eggs laid today!



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Emu's are laying....


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

hehe you have EMUs......you are a crazy bastard. Congrats!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

fark not more animals you have









are emus eggs like osterichs eggs?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

emu eggs are no where near as big as Ostrich eggs, and are a beautiful deep emerald green.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

are those in Texas?, there a lot of emus and ostrichs here near the border :nod:


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

do you keep any exotic mamals too?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

a select few on the mammals, I am truly not a mammal guy, but some are easy and interesting charges...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

green eggs now that is weird


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

just wait till saint paddy's day when I color the ham.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's a pic, does this look right? Congrats, by the way!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats
and get up picks


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i wish i could have all the different anomals u ahve and not be scared to death of most of them


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> hehe you have EMUs......you are a crazy bastard. Congrats!!!










yer that is a bit mad, any chance of some pics?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

what the heck does a emu look like!?!?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

another one going to the incubator...








Great pic Acestro, here is one I scanned, yes that ugly hairy mug in the background is mine.....


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I will take some pics of me and the kids with the adult emu's and get them up in the next day7 or two in the pic section...








That way you can all see what produces that big egg.....


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

i have ate emu before, it was good! do u eat the emu egg? i have heard that is good to!

sorry if u keep them as pets


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

roller03hockey10 said:


> i have ate emu before, it was good! do u eat the emu egg? i have heard that is good to!
> 
> sorry if u keep them as pets


 you... savage!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes, I butcher 1 or 2 every year for meat. I also eat the eggs, although this year most went into the incubator..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tastes like chicken? how about the eggs?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> roller03hockey10 said:
> 
> 
> > i have ate emu before, it was good! do u eat the emu egg? i have heard that is good to!
> ...












Damn I want to try ostrich steaks....my brother's had it and he said he can't describe it...kinda like chicken but not.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> crazyklown89 Posted on Feb 17 2004, 02:23 PM
> QUOTE (piranha45 @ Feb 17 2004, 12:32 AM)
> QUOTE (roller03hockey10 @ Feb 16 2004, 09:40 PM)
> i have ate emu before, it was good! do u eat the emu egg? i have heard that is good to!
> ...


Is there a Fuddruckers near you place?

http://www.fuddruckers.com/

I had an Ostrich burger there....not bad at all, I couldn't distiguish it from beef. They also had turkey burger and you can tell the difference.


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

this would make a good new topic, weiredest thing u have eaten? anyone eat gator, i had it pretty good.

so how many omlets can you make out of an egg?


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Amazing egg, thanks for sharing crockeeper. i wish easter as a child would have had eggs like that


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

LOL, actually at easter, all the little kids in the family get either an ostrich or emu egg from me at easter, and yes I die them with the easter egg colors








Emu eggs do not color well, though...


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

are they agressive


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> are they agressive


 Nah the eggs are harmless


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I was curious what an emu was:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Apparently they have quite the personalities!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

They rock, no words for them, big loveable personality filled idiots...


----------

